# Door Handles and Casing



## MovinGTO (May 27, 2009)

I just bought a 2004 Red A 4. Man I love this car. I've had Vette's, Mustangs, and other sports cars in the past but none were as fun as this one to drive. Only complaint I have is the Door Handles on both sides has had the paint rubbed off the top and bottom. I touched it up myself when I got the car, but it seems as if its rubbing because the problem is already back (I know touch up paint doesn't hold up too well). The car only has 29k miles on it. And the first owner babied it. It's been garage kept and never driven in the winter. So what gives? Is this a common problem with the GTO? If so has anyone figured out how to fix it? Thanks for all the help. This Noob appreciates it.

Also anyone else Chrome or Black Door Handles to replace it with? I'd prefer black because I'm blacking the car out. But I can always have my body shop powder coat the Chrome if need be. I will also be getting a nice set of black rims if anyone has a suggestion. 


Movin


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

This is a common problem. Use the search bar on this forum to pull up information to help you decide the best course.


----------



## MovinGTO (May 27, 2009)

raspantienator said:


> This is a common problem. Use the search bar on this forum to pull up information to help you decide the best course.


Yikes,

I was just reading some. So the only options is having the dealer replace them? Won't it just do it again? My car is out of warranty but when I bought it I added the 1 year GM warranty. Wonder if they'll fix it under that. 

Anyone change up their Door Handles to anything else?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I have an 05 and so far, mine show no sign of peeling or chipping. Owners having them fixed by the dealer seemed to be satisfied. 
I would take it back to the dealer since you have the one year extension to see if they will replace them. If the dealership is a good one, I think they should help you.


----------



## MovinGTO (May 27, 2009)

raspantienator said:


> I have an 05 and so far, mine show no sign of peeling or chipping. Owners having them fixed by the dealer seemed to be satisfied.
> I would take it back to the dealer since you have the one year extension to see if they will replace them. If the dealership is a good one, I think they should help you.


Thanks for your help man. I'll give it a try. By the way very nice Goat.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks.
Let us know what your dealer does for you.


----------



## MovinGTO (May 27, 2009)

raspantienator said:


> Thanks.
> Let us know what your dealer does for you.


Will do. :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There was a paint adhesion problem with the door handles, at least that's what I was told when my drivers side door handle was chipping. I agree with rasp, take it to the dealer and ask them if there is a TSB out on it not sure if there is but maybe the dealer will do a courtesy repair on it. My dealer ordered a new door handle and then painted it and installed it.


----------



## MovinGTO (May 27, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> There was a paint adhesion problem with the door handles, at least that's what I was told when my drivers side door handle was chipping. I agree with rasp, take it to the dealer and ask them if there is a TSB out on it not sure if there is but maybe the dealer will do a courtesy repair on it. My dealer ordered a new door handle and then painted it and installed it.


Thanks I'll def. give it a try. When I bought the car they explained this one year bumper to bumper as the same warranty they have on new cars. So we'll see. If there was a TSB out, that would do it. I know on my H2 there was a TSB out about the leather seats cracking, and I got news ones free of charge. That made my day. :cheers


----------



## MovinGTO (May 27, 2009)

Hey guys,

I decided today to wash, clay bar, buff and wax the entire vehicle so I could inspect the paint a little better. I must say this paint leaves a ton to be desired. Besides the door handles and casings, I have multiple areas where the car is bubbling and peeling already. I'm shocked a car with this low of miles, and that has been garage kept has paint that looks like this. I'm going to talk to my dealership tomorrow and see what they recommend. I might be able to wet sand the entire body, then have my body shop reapply the clear coat but other then that I don't see many other options.

Movin

On a side note after doing a search I see I'm not alone. I am surprised that they didn't fix these issues on the 05-06's. :shutme


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

The dealership ordered the handle assemblies and sent them out to be painted for myself as well.

The first dealership I went to regarding the issue tried to say it was wear and tear so I filed a complaint with the BBB and took it to another dealership upon the advice of GM after they were notified by the BBB and they fixed it.


----------



## MovinGTO (May 27, 2009)

Might as well post pics of my hard work.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The paint on these cars are lousy. It's water based. These cars are HIGHLY susceptible to stone chips, if you look at any of these cars that are driven regularly the noses on all are chipped up. Compare these front ends to those cars of other non water based and you'll see what I mean. My wifes 2004 G/A is driven everyday, snow, rain etc..... NOT A ONE stone chip. Mine was collecting stone chips sitting in the garage with the door down. 

You can attach a leather bra on the front that detracts from the look, or a clear-bra. Sine I put the clear bra on, no more chipping.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

I also have this problem on my 06 GTO... its on both door handles. Drivers side is worse then passengers side. 

I went to a Pontiac dealership after talking with their customer service rep on the phone. 

I was told that it wasnt considered "Corrosion" and would only be covered on the bumper to bumper warranty of 3 yrs/36,000 miles. 
The bumper to bumper warranty just recently expired but I think this issue should still be covered under the "Corrosion" 6yr/100,000 mile warranty. 

If the handles were metal and were rusting they would cover it under the Corrosion warranty but the fact that they are plastic... is why they will not cover it.

I had an estimate done at the Pontiac body shop to see how much it would really cost. They said 167.50 using the existing handles... just repainting.

The Customer service rep for Pontiac is supposed to call me back tomorrow to follow up on this issue. I think I'm going to go to another Pontiac dealership and see what they say... cant hurt.

I didn't mention to the dealership that there might of been a TSB out on the paint adhesion problem on the door handles. 

I will look around on the internet and see if I can find something about it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That dealer has the authority to do a courtesy repair, they just choose not to. Your car is just out of warranty. Remind them this chipping is a factory defect that GM is well aware of.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Will do GTO Judge... going back today in an hour or so ... talking with the customer service rep right now.

Thank you arty:


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

If all else fails,contact the BBB.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

ROBSGTO said:


> If all else fails,contact the BBB.


I am very close to that point...

I took the car to a different Pontiac Dealership after doing a follow up report with the customer service person. She checked for any TSB's, recalls, etc etc on the issue. She said she couldnt find anything about it... but is going to call tomorrow to do another follow up report on the second dealership I went to today. 

Ile see what she has to say then if all else fails I will file something with the BBB... but is that really going to get things moving? Ive never done anything through the BBB.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Poolshark1321 said:


> I am very close to that point...
> 
> I took the car to a different Pontiac Dealership after doing a follow up report with the customer service person. She checked for any TSB's, recalls, etc etc on the issue. She said she couldnt find anything about it... but is going to call tomorrow to do another follow up report on the second dealership I went to today.
> 
> Ile see what she has to say then if all else fails I will file something with the BBB... but is that really going to get things moving? Ive never done anything through the BBB.


I was contacted by GM 1 day after filing my complaint online so it does get things rolling pretty quickly.If the GM guy asks if you have any aftermarket parts be sure to say no.They will use any excuse at all to void your warranty even with the simplest thing.

edit:May have been 2 days,but no more than that..........it's been a while ago.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Thank you Rob... glad to hear I may still have an option.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Poolshark1321 said:


> Thank you Rob... glad to hear I may still have an option.


No problem........good luck!


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Talked to my customer service rep again after she tried to talk with the service managers at both of the dealerships I went to. 
She said they never called her back... anyways, my case was bumped up to a higher lvl customer service rep. 

He is attempting to get in touch with the service manager at the first dealership I went to and will call me back friday to see if he can assist me in anyway. 

Its all still up in the air I guess and It seems to me I wont be getting the door handles re painted for free but IDK...

I already filed a complaint with the BBB a few days ago... no phone call from them or the pontiac dealership yet.

I found a very very small rust spot on my left front fender also... its almost on the front plastic bumper cover... but missed it. I am going to go over the car again well next time I wash it and try to find other little spots like that on the sheet metal.

If they dont want to fix something simple... they can fix a bunch of tiny BS that is for sure covered on the Corrosion warranty  Although I could probably fix it myself with a touch up pen... but whats the fun in that?

So still playing it by ear and seeing where things are going...

Got a Dyno done on my car yesterday also... 360hp 350tq... my friend at the performance shop said its running a little lean because of the Vararam CAI.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Poolshark1321 said:


> Talked to my customer service rep again after she tried to talk with the service managers at both of the dealerships I went to.
> She said they never called her back... anyways, my case was bumped up to a higher lvl customer service rep.
> 
> He is attempting to get in touch with the service manager at the first dealership I went to and will call me back friday to see if he can assist me in anyway.
> ...


I actually filed my complaint against GM and not the dealership after talking to the GM rep that told me they would not cover it since the first dealership said it was wear and tear so if you filed yours against the dealership that may be the reason for the delay.

Nice numbers for a basically stock GTO.I dynoed 361/370 with headers and catback.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

ROBSGTO said:


> I actually filed my complaint against GM and not the dealership after talking to the GM rep that told me they would not cover it since the first dealership said it was wear and tear so if you filed yours against the dealership that may be the reason for the delay.


Im basically waiting for GM rep to tell me ok your case is closed sorry we cant help you... 

I will keep in mind what you said about the complaint... ile file another one if need be. Just going to wait to see what GM does...




ROBSGTO said:


> Nice numbers for a basically stock GTO.I dynoed 361/370 with headers and catback.


TY! I think the pre ordered vararam CAI helped more then I thought it would... 

Im really glad I chose IBM and not the midnight blue from 05 car looks great in the sunlight


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

I received the package of info and forms from the BBB today... going to look over it well when I wake up tomorrow...

The top BBB form has my '"last name vs Pontiac/GMC Division"... so I assume they aren't even talking about the specific dealership at this point. It also says they have contacted GM customer service reps and informed them that I have filed a complaint with the BBB.

The only thing I can think to say is that the door handles paint didn't start flaking because of a rock chip or any kind of chip... because its in a spot where it cant even be hit with a rock when your driving. The fact is its a paint adhesion problem from the factory that has caused the "Flaking" (Not chipping) of the paint... theres no other reason this would be happening. The paint is flaking on a surface that has probably never even been touched by hands daily when opening the doors...

Also on the BBB forms it had asked me if I had attempted to repair the problem and if so how many times. When they say attempt at repair... do they mean like I actually took it to a shop and had them do work on it, or do they simply want to know how many times I have had it looked at by a dealership. I put 2 because Ive taken the car to 2 dealerships to see if they would cover it under warranty.

Thanks for the help... going to stick with this and keep trying.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

They want to know how many times you took it in to be corrected and it wasn't. 

There most definitely was a paint adhesion problem. Stone chips, hmmm on the door handle? If thats the case, then many on this forum are victims of wayward stone chips hitting the door handle from the side in the exact same spots.

Call as many Pontiac dealers as you can and ask them about the paint on door handles. Just inquire don't tell them what you are up to. If you find one that will corroborate what we are telling you get their name etc and use them as some ammo.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> There most definitely was a paint adhesion problem. Stone chips, hmmm on the door handle? If thats the case, then many on this forum are victims of wayward stone chips hitting the door handle from the side in the exact same spots.


Yeah I nearly laughed at the guy when he tried to tell me it must of started with a stone chip :lol: where a stone cant ever hit... ironic.



GTO JUDGE said:


> Call as many Pontiac dealers as you can and ask them about the paint on door handles. Just inquire don't tell them what you are up to. If you find one that will corroborate what we are telling you get their name etc and use them as some ammo.


Great great idea Judge! Going to start calling around and see what I can find...

Thanks for the suggestions!

P.S. It seems like the Service advisor at the dealership I went to is avoiding the Customer Service Reps calls... got another call today from the Rep telling me he still cant get in touch with the guy and that hes supposed be out until Tuesday. So I have a little time to do some digging around... supposed to get a call sometime Tuesday.


----------



## cncmasterofor (Jan 19, 2008)

Poolshark1321 said:


> Im basically waiting for GM rep to tell me ok your case is closed sorry we cant help you...


I was expecting the same thing. Even though I'm just out of my warranty. I decided to give my dealer and GM a call. GM replaced and painted both handles, so I'm happy once again.
It sounds like maybe you need to try a different dealer. Maybe one that will return a phone call to GM.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Talked to the service rep again... finally told me no they wouldn't cover it because I don't have the bumper to bumper warranty etc etc... 

BBB documents will be in the mail tomorrow though... and going to start working with them to see what I can do. I might try more dealerships... it may mean a little drive though.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Poolshark1321 said:


> Talked to the service rep again... finally told me no they wouldn't cover it because I don't have the bumper to bumper warranty etc etc...
> 
> BBB documents will be in the mail tomorrow though... and going to start working with them to see what I can do. I might try more dealerships... it may mean a little drive though.


You'd think that the way some of these dealerships act out there that the cost would be coming out of their pockets for warranty work.......dumbarses.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

ROBSGTO said:


> You'd think that the way some of these dealerships act out there that the cost would be coming out of their pockets for warranty work.......dumbarses.


 :agree ​


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Well it looks like im SoL... BBB sent me an email today after reviewing my case saying.

"Unfortunately, after carefully reviewing your claim and the program eligibility standards set out in the program summary, I have determinied that your vehicle exceeds the age requirement for filing with the BBB AUTO LINE program. 

I regret we will not be able to help you.
Sincerely William Clopton at Ext 502"

I don't understand how they determined my car was too old for filing or what the deal is... they didn't even talk to me on the phone about my case.
So thats a real bummer... they just sent me that email after I faxed in the papers.

It looks like I'm going to be footing the damn bill for the door handles! That or I am going to bug the hell out a different dealership. This is so stupid, its a damn factory defect and nobody wants to own up for it.


----------

